# Die nix für Weicheier Vatertagstour!



## bikextrem1964 (8. Mai 2012)

Bikers aufgepasst!!

Am Donnerstag den 17 Mai *(ja Vatertag!!*) Treffen wir (3-4) uns zwischen 08.30 und 08.45 am Bahnhof in Beckingen. 
Von da gehts um 09.00 "Pünklich" mit dem Zug nach Trier. Zurück wollen wir dann über den Saarsteig, kurze version ca 60-70 km und 2000 Hm. 
Wer Lust (verspührt) und Zeit (hat) kann sich gern anschliessen.
Also Kette fetten ,Druck auf die Reifen und Mitfahren!!!!

 CU Marc


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Mai 2012)

Darauf hat die Welt gewartet,  bin natürlich dabei aber mit dem Druck auf dem Pedal  immer schön gemütlich ist die Devise 
@Mark hast du schon einen Track oder Guide???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (9. Mai 2012)

@Dämon...ich nix GPS!!!!! aber ich check mal Thomas, er soll den dicken warmduscher (Theo) mal ansprechen.
Ansonsten habe ich ne karte und den Saarsteig ist ja auch ausgeschildert.
Und als Guide bist ja DU dabei....du kennst ja schlieslich den weg...an die saar entlang
Und ja eine gemütliche tour ist angesagt


----------



## Theo1 (9. Mai 2012)

GPS Track gibts beim d.....Theo .
Meine Empfehlung fahrt mit dem Zug bis Pfalzel Bahnhof da Startet auch der Track.Ihr müsst aber in Trier umsteigen dann.
Wir sind ab Donnerstag in Dabo je nach Wetter.

Theo


----------



## bikextrem1964 (9. Mai 2012)

dankje Theo, nix dabei am 17ten schade schade. Das mit dem bahnhof ist schon mal gut, aber war da nicht was mit Trier Errang oder so?? Oder kann man den Steig auch irgendwie verkürzen und evt anderwo einsteigen??


----------



## Theo1 (9. Mai 2012)

Schick mir mal deine Nummer per PN .Ändern und kürzen geht immer und gutes Essen gibts in der Spiesbratenhalle da müsst ihr aber einen Umweg von 8km machen.

Theo


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Mai 2012)

Theo schick mir bitte mal den Track, wieso Dabo??? Da kannst du immer hin, fahr mit uns dann kann Greta mit mit hinten fahren und du kannst dich vorne mit den Helden messen


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. Mai 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Theo schick mir bitte mal den Track, wieso Dabo??? Da kannst du immer hin, fahr mit uns dann kann Greta mit mit hinten fahren und du kannst dich vorne mit den Helden messen



Klar ne...


----------



## xcrace77 (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo.

Da melde ich doch auch mal Interesse an.
Wollte den Steig eh dieses Jahr mal aus Richtung Trier kommend unter die Stollen nehmen. 

Gruß Olli


----------



## bikextrem1964 (11. Mai 2012)

@ Olli, herzlich wiklkommen, freuen uns immer auf eine nette tour mit netten leute... bis denne..


----------



## bikextrem1964 (11. Mai 2012)

@ Dämon, schau doch mal hier:http://www.saar-hunsrueck-steig.de/index.php
Ich glaub da haben wir alles was wir brauchen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (11. Mai 2012)

bin schon was am basteln


----------



## bikextrem1964 (14. Mai 2012)

Haaaalllooooo, sonst kein "Vater" der den Tag frei bekommen hat??? Wer möchte mit uns einen schönen Tagestour machen??


----------



## bikextrem1964 (14. Mai 2012)

und für die die es Wissen wollen wie schön der Tag wird:


http://www.wetter24.de/wetter/losheim/49X10127.html


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Mai 2012)

Sieht doch net schlecht aus, bisschen wärmer könnte es sein, wenn es nach Regen Morgens aussieht kürzen wir die Strecke, dann wird von Mettlach aus gestartet  entscheiden wir aber kurzfristig würde ich sagen.
Übrigens ist mit einer Fahrzeit von 7-8h zu rechnen 
wer nimmt mich eigentlich mit zum Bahnhof


----------



## rf2222 (14. Mai 2012)

Bin den Steig letztes Jahr gefahren, von Trier über Kell a. See. 
Bis Kell - na ja, durch die Weinberge nicht soo prickelnd. Aber von Kell bis Mettlach ist alles drin.
Das Ganze aber an einem Tag??? Abartig fies!
Dennoch, Euch viel Spass und schweißt mal gut... Und das am Vattatach.
Ricci


----------



## annajo (19. Mai 2012)

Wie war denn die Tour ?

Würde mich mal interessieren, weil ich die Tour auch mal machen möchte, allerdings ganz gemächlich, weil ich schon in der S3-Klasse bin.


Glückauf,
Edwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (20. Mai 2012)

Schön war es, super Wetter usw. 

Jetzt im Ernst, der Anstieg von Pfalzel aus Richtung Riveristalsperre ist eher unspektakulär aber bei schönem Wetter hat man tolle Aussichten...












Ab dem Rösterkopf wird es dann Trailig und wird mit einer schönen Abfahrt belohnt...zwischendurch geht es noch über den Knüppeldamm...




über Kell am See...




geht es weiter über zahlreiche Trails nach Hause...




wir sind den Steig gefahren bis Weisskirchen, dann haben wir etwas gekürzt sonst wäre es zu spät geworden.
Am Ende stand 75km und 1550hm auf der Uhr...


----------



## fissenid (21. Mai 2012)

Hört sich gut an..... war sicher besser wie meine 10h "hinter" dem Bierstand.....

Als Entschädigung war ich dann gestern abseits des Mainstreams (SaarPedal) unterwegs rund um Britten, Hausbach und Saarhölzbach


----------



## annajo (21. Mai 2012)

Hi Dämon,

danke für's zeigen.
War sicherlich eine schöne und abwechslungsreiche Tour.

Werde ich auch mal in Angriff nehmen - und sei's nur etappenweise.

Glückauf,
Edwin


----------

